# 4Chan attacks SGAE, Departament of Culture and Promusicae



## Juanmatron (Oct 7, 2010)

In yesterday, there was organized worldwide an assault distributed of refusal of service against the web pages of the SGAE, the Department of Culture and Promusicae. The action forms a part of the so called  "Operation Payback", whose end is to protest against the lobbies antipiracy, and already it takes accumulated a few assaults against other foreign organizations (MPAA, RIAA, BPI, BREIN, etc.) and legal signatures that have worked with them.

The movement arose initially in the forums of 4Chan, organized by Anonymous users, but one has extended for many more webs and forums. In Pandalabs's blog they have done a complete follow-up, beside interviewing one of the anonymous ringleaders.

It informative of the TV also they have echoed the news (in Spanish of course):



I just got Rick'Rolled by my TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 7, 2010)

Good for them,I hope they keep it up. Someones gotta fight the man.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait, Spanish people go on 4chan?

Who knew.


----------



## Delta517 (Oct 7, 2010)

4chan just rocks!


----------



## Amak (Oct 7, 2010)

Too bad none of this has really reached American TV (that I've seen). Keep up the good work, Anonymous!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Amak said:
			
		

> Too bad none of this has really reached American TV (that I've seen). Keep up the good work, Anonymous!



Of course, Obama will retailant so fast that before they can type 'LOLWUT?!'


----------



## Advi (Oct 7, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait, Spanish people go on 4chan?
> 
> Who knew.


/int/


----------



## default2k (Oct 8, 2010)

All this 4chan users looks like a bunch of cowards to me.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 8, 2010)

"interviewing one of the anonymous ringleaders"
Uh... no.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 8, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/stupid


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> All this 4chan users looks like a bunch of cowards to me.


The complete opposite.


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 8, 2010)

Aren't there better targets like the ESRB?  I never even heard of this organization (SGAE) before.  Sorry if I seem a little ignorant.  Other than that, Anonymous rock!


----------



## ZeroTm (Oct 8, 2010)

I still hate 4chan...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Amak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow, I doubt that. And not just because they can probably type 'LOLWUT?!' pretty fast. Besides, they already took down the Motion Picture Association of America's site, so if Obama didn't do anything then, I doubt he would if they attacked another American anti-piracy organization.


----------



## raybattousai (Oct 8, 2010)

RE4zombie said:
			
		

> Aren't there better targets like the ESRB?



Why would anyone target the ESRB? The ESRB is in place for good reasons and serves its purpose fairly well (I wish the same could be said about game retailers). Young children should not be allowed to buy M rated games. Its up to their parents to decide if their child is mature enough to handle the themes  that are present in M rated games. Sorry if it seems like I'm yelling at you, but I really can't see why you think that. I do apologize if I offended you


----------



## Funkenstein (Oct 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> "interviewing one of the anonymous ringleaders"
> Uh... no.



This.


----------



## Goli (Oct 8, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait, Spanish people go on 4chan?
> 
> Who knew.


Have you ever stopped to think other people from countries where they don't speak English _might know English_?


----------



## pitman (Oct 8, 2010)

That woman has a sexy voice "fourrrrrrrrchan".

Keep up the good fight !


----------



## Seek01 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't recall any of this happening and I browse 4chan frequently (hours every day). Must be a /b/ thing or some other group that people assumed was 4chan.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 8, 2010)

Gogogo! 4chan!


----------



## Midna (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahaha.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 8, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> I don't recall any of this happening and I browse 4chan frequently (hours every day). Must be a /b/ thing or some other group that people assumed was 4chan.


That's how it always is.

Ignorance plays a big part here.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 8, 2010)

4chan sucks.
Bunch of immature, stupid kids. And it doesn't take any skill to do a ddos attack, and that's all they ever do.
And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> 4chan sucks.
> Bunch of immature, stupid kids. And it doesn't take any skill to do a ddos attack, and that's all they ever do.
> And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> 4chan sucks.
> Bunch of immature, stupid kids. And it doesn't take any skill to do a ddos attack, and that's all they ever do.
> And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


that's /b/ for you
not even the rest of 4chan likes this bullshit
it stopped being funny after the whole scientology fiasco

also your name sounds like puppy wanker


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 8, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you certainly proved my point about 4chan being a bunch of stupid immature kids. Thank you!


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't need 4chan to act stupid and immature, silly
and this is not 4chan
so
uh
what are you talking about


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, being that the only part you quoted and replied to was that, you proved yourself to be a stupid and immature kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just saying.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is someone mad?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 8, 2010)

Everyone and their grandma knows about 4chan we don't need news updates on what anon does.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 8, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Is someone mad?
> Given the smiley face, not really.
> Seems like a lot of Channers are getting upset though.
> 
> ...


Did I need to reply to his entire post?
Should I quote his entire post, when I'm only responding to a particular part?


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would have been nice considering i openly agreed with you on the subject matter


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not, it just seems immature that you would reply to that specific part after calling another group of people immature.

Again, just saying.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> 4chan sucks.
> Bunch of immature, stupid kids. And it doesn't take any skill to do a ddos attack, and that's all they ever do.
> And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


OWNED AND BUTTANGRY!!!!

You seem mad brah, why you mad?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 8, 2010)

guys this is why we have rules 1 & 2.


----------



## Dangy (Oct 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> guys this is why we have rules 1 & 2.



Lolrules.


----------



## Amak (Oct 8, 2010)

For those out of the loop, this is retaliation for an Anti-Piracy outfit hiring some India company to do DDoS attacks against torrent trackers etc. Funny when those who claim to be on the side of the law in the digital "conversion" broke a law specific to the digital age Payback sucks.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Oct 8, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> guys this is why we have rules 1 & 2.



There is not a single person in the world who does not know about 4chun anymore, it has been in the news everywhere. Rules 1 and 2 don't apply anymore, heck, they never applied, from the start there were trolls deliberately posting links everywhere.

Oh, and then there was the whole $cilon raid, that served as pretty good advertisement. (went once, getting drunk with 'fellow anons' was okay, but, they were not anon, they were organised. where is my chaotic neutral?)

Inb4 u mad


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

On one hand I respect a little anarchy.

On the other hand I just read a statistic that claims 4chan is the biggest supplier of child pornography on the web. Spend 24 hours on /b/ and see what I mean. That shit is posted on that board every single day, multiple times a day. 

So I don't really know how to feel about this.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 8, 2010)

4Chan is doing funny actions all the time! XD


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 8, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> On one hand I respect a little anarchy.
> 
> On the other hand I just read a statistic that claims 4chan is the biggest supplier of child pornography on the web. Spend 24 hours on /b/ and see what I mean. That shit is posted on that board every single day, multiple times a day.
> 
> So I don't really know how to feel about this.


I remember reading last year that 4chan was protesting the internet filter in Australia (and, of course, launched a DDoS attack against the government website), and their reasons were "we want our child porn". The internet filter was intended to block child porn and bestiality.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 8, 2010)

Why does the blame always go on 4chan, when it's always /b/? I find it fairly offensive, as I frequent boards such as /co/ and /x/, and a good portion of the users there don't even condone /b/ taking such actions (although /co/ tends to rage when they realize comic book writers are referencing their memes). It's not something you ought to do in a political sense; if the US were to go to war with China, people wouldn't report 'North America goes to war with China!'; that's the same as this, representing a large proportion population wise as the whole, despite being only a fraction of the entirety.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Why does the blame always go on 4chan, when it's always /b/?
> 
> You need to know the truth.
> 
> ...



Whenever 4chan does something that get's press attention, its /b/ that did it.  /b/ is the heart and soul of 4chan. Its the one board that the sites owner, "moot" visits the most. 

Next time I'll tell you how moot tricked millions of people into giving up their personal information to a big corporation. He basically pulled a massive data mining scam on the users of 4chan and literally millions of people fell for it. 

--


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

/b/ gets 30% of all traffic not 90%


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> /b/ gets 30% of all traffic not 90%



Nope. That's utter bullshit. If anything /b/ gets 95% of the sites traffic. 

See, trying to downplay the power of /b/ is something the morally troubled do to alleviate their own personal guilt. 

The intelligent part of you knows 4chan is evil, and that is spreads hatred and child pornography freely across the globe. That's why you feel compelled to pull excuses and lies out of your ass. No offense but making excuses proves you know there is a problem on 4chan, and that 4chan is an evil place. You make excuses because you feel guilty.

Shit, someone could easily make the argument that simply by posting on 4chan you are supporting the spread of child pornography. Moot knows there is a problem and he does nothing about it because CP is a big part of the draw of 4chan. All he has to do is pay mods to be online 24/7 and the problem will go away over night. (But he won't ever do that.) He certainly has enough money, he's getting paid to shove viral marketing down your throats every single day.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> 4chan sucks.
> Bunch of immature, stupid kids. And it doesn't take any skill to do a ddos attack, and that's all they ever do.
> And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


Hiding behind the internet? I don't see what you've accomplished in the fight against copyright. I haven't even seen this on 4chan's /b/.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What have you done?

Do you actually think that DDoS attacks are going to do something in the fight against the internet copyright police? If you do you need a reality check.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it's better than whining about someone trying to do something.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 8, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> No, but it's better than whining about someone trying to do something.



Again, you actually think a DDoS attack is "doing something."

And you haven't done anything either. So were back to square one. 

I don't think he's whining about the DDoS attack. Rather, he's making an accurate assesment of the 4chan community.


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, an accurate assessment of the /b/ community i.e. meme spouting little kids
i'm sure there some other chan site full of ITG's doing this too


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2010)

Everybody, stop raging.
I agree with Puppy_Washer. 4chan sucks. A lot. Performing a DDOS attack is extremely easy. It's the kind of stuff script kiddies do. The stuff that is posted on /b/ is disgusting to say the least. 4chan shouldn't exist. It's the hellhole of the internet. 


			
				Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> And "we manifest as anarchy"...no, you manifest as fat nerds who hide behind the internet.


I lol'd in real life!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I don't like 4chan but one day stumbling I came across one of those internet statistic pictures and it said it got 30% of traffic I was just restating that.


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Everybody, stop raging.
> I agree with Puppy_Washer. 4chan sucks. A lot. Performing a DDOS attack is extremely easy. It's the kind of stuff script kiddies do. The stuff that is posted on /b/ is disgusting to say the least. 4chan shouldn't exist. It's the hellhole of the internet.
> 
> 
> ...


why is it that when people talk about 4chan all they think about is the bullshit ANONYMOOS IS LEEJUN spewed on /b/
when there are like thirty other boards with quite a few of them home to some actual discussion and image posting
whether you like 4chan or hate it you shouldn't say 4chan = /b/
not defending or anything, just sounds like an ego-inflated comparison


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 9, 2010)

Imagine the internet without 4chan. While you'd think this would be great, where do you think these people would go? This shit's still going to exist, it's just going to spread and move. And besides, at least they're doing something. That's more than we can say.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 9, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. I go to 4chan, but I hardly ever go to /b/, I lurk and post on /tg/. Whenever someone that doesn't go to 4chan, they always spout stuff attributed to /b/, and think all 4chan is is cp, and camwhores. Maybe /b/, but not *4CHAN*


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 9, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Imagine the internet without 4chan.



The world would be a better place.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 9, 2010)

I just love these threads. 4CHAN IS FUR BABIES, THEY POST CP, THER BADDD, OLD MEME SPOUTING XD, THEY BREAK RUUULES.


Fuck off, that's just /b/, and not rest of the 4chan.


Everytime they appear on the news, it's /b/. Rest of the site honestly doesn't want the media attention.


----------



## soliunasm (Oct 9, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no it would not be. What happens when all the people who used to browse /b/ have nowhere to go anymore? They spread all over the internet. It's not saying that they don't browse other place, but /b/ at least keeps them tame.


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 9, 2010)

i love 4chan


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 9, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> I just love these threads. 4CHAN IS FUR BABIES, THEY POST CP, THER BADDD, OLD MEME SPOUTING XD, THEY BREAK RUUULES.
> 
> 
> Fuck off, that's just /b/, and not rest of the 4chan.
> ...



4chan is /b/ you self deluded moron.

/b/ is the most popular and most used section on the site. If 4chan closed /b/, the entire site would follow soon after.

moot get's all his advertising money from the people on /b/ (something you can confirm yourself.) You can basically say that moot profits from child pornography.

Hypcorites make me sick.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 9, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is honestly true and its disturbing so many people support them without a second thought.


----------



## Seek01 (Oct 10, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try posting cp anywhere on 4chan and watch it last no longer than MINUTE. That shit gets modded and deleted heavily due to the fact that most people will report that shit as soon as they see it. And if you really think that people go to /b/ for the child porn, you must not browse /b/ that much. Actual pedophiles will use stuff like usenet groups before something as unreliable as /b/, where the thread will die out before they even finish downloading all the images in the thread. If it was an actual haven or sanctuary for CP, then the site would have been killed years ago. 

And /b/ hasn't done anything relevant for years. It is the most widely visited board, but everything else of worth goes on other boards. 4chan hardly makes anything from advertising anyway. moot doesn't profit off of anything, if he did, he would have sold out years ago.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 10, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad thing how?
You talk like you visit it every day


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 10, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you know full well there's entire spin-off sites from 4chan solely for borderline CP... isn't that somewhat disturbing?


----------



## Mr.Positive (Oct 10, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Seek01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but those sites are made by other people, not Moot. When CP is posted on 4chan, its pretty much some random asshole trying to troll people, and gets deleted by mods quickly. In other words, its not acceptable material over there like a lot of people think. The spin-off sites you're talking about that are actually DEDICATED to hosting Child Porn are the places you all should really be bitching about.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2010)

it's no different then posting cp here, its would just get deleted and user is banned
12chan was for cp but has been closed down


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 12, 2010)

How is it no different? Is there spin-off sites from gbatemp specifically for child pornography? Is there people posting it all the time and talking about it in a non-negative way?


----------

